# SEATTLE | Projects & Construction



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

I think it has more to do with Boeing field which is much closer to downtown.


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Nice thread!
> 
> I don't know what to think about I.D. Building. I like to see more renderings of it because these two renderings were bad enough to make I.D. Building looks hideous. I hope we will get to see better renderings or redesigned I.D. Building.


I completely disagree. I can see why someone would say it's ugly but I LOVE it. One of my favorite proposals in Seattle.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

I wish it would come back to life after a reworking so it can house the Bruce Lee Museum. It's a great location, awesome design and will be an amazing addition to the neighborhood. Reminds me a lot of the Newseum in DC. The Bruce Lee family is working with the city to find a place for the museum in the ID and I think this is perfect!


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

JiminyCricket said:


> Epic Bump :
> 
> *Schnitzer West revives plan for 36-story office tower downtown*
> 
> ...



The race is on between 5th and Madison and 5th and Columbia!


Still wish 5&M was just like 50' taller...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

We have another Early Design Guidance meeting May 8th so maybe something more detailed will emerge by that date.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Right on cue...

New designs!

http://www.seattle.gov/dpd/AppDocs/GroupMeetings/DRProposal3013151AgendaID3590.pdf


----------



## RMacherat (Feb 11, 2008)

Guess I'll take a skyscraper any day over a regrade parking lot ... still, such a forest of 40-story buildings in that neighborhood. At least a first-time visitor will be able to observe,"My, Seattle has solid height rules and enforcement, doesn't it?"


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Amazon/NBBJ/Clise by LCCIII, on Flickr


Amazon/NBBJ/Clise by LCCIII, on Flickr


Amazon/NBBJ/Clise by LCCIII, on Flickr


Amazon/NBBJ/Clise by LCCIII, on Flickr


Amazon/NBBJ/Clise by LCCIII, on Flickr


Amazon/NBBJ/Clise by LCCIII, on Flickr


Amazon/NBBJ/Clise by LCCIII, on Flickr


Amazon/NBBJ/Clise by LCCIII, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Kudos on that awesome North Lot development!


2011.03.04_view01-sm by studio/216, on Flickr


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Its actually way better than the massing proposal you have there. It's really something special that's already boosted development and investment in the immediate surrounding area.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

815 Pine is underway!


09/16:


815 Pine 2012-09-16 by planet_lb, on Flickr


815 Pine 2012-09-16 by planet_lb, on Flickr


815 Pine 2012-09-16 by planet_lb, on Flickr


815 Pine 2012-09-16 by planet_lb, on Flickr


815 Pine 2012-09-16 by planet_lb, on Flickr


815 Pine 2012-09-16 by planet_lb, on Flickr


815 Pine 2012-09-16 by planet_lb, on Flickr


815 Pine 2012-09-16 by planet_lb, on Flickr


815 Pine 2012-09-16 by planet_lb, on Flickr


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

FINAL Proposal to the city for 3 new Amazon.com HQs Towers. Heights are 523', 521' and 520'. Full proposal here: http://www.seattle.gov/dpd/AppDocs/GroupMeetings/DRProposal3013154AgendaID3744.pdf


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Slightly taller than I anticipated!


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes- we're all pleasantly surprised. The towers have stretched skyward a little throughout this process.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

City board OKs design of Amazon's 3 towers with 3-2 vote
First key approval for giant high-rise complex in Seattle’s Denny Triangle

By Eric Pryne

A divided Downtown Design Review Board gave its blessing Tuesday to the design of Amazon.com’s proposed three-block, high-rise complex in the Denny Triangle, downtown’s biggest development ever.
While the advisory panel’s 3-2 vote was simply a recommendation to the city’s Department of Planning and Development, it nonetheless is a milestone for the ambitious project.
The board held five meetings over six months to review evolving plans submitted by Amazon’s architect, NBBJ.
The two dissenters said they still weren’t satisfied with the design of the buildings on one of the blocks.
“This whole process has been rushed,” said board member Mathew Albores. Considering its size, the complex hasn’t received as much attention as other downtown projects, he said.
The majority directed city staff to work with Amazon and NBBJ to further refine the design of the one tower to which panel members Albores and Gundula Proksch objected.
Amazon has proposed a total 3.3 million square feet of office space, with a 38-story tower and a smaller building on each of the three blocks.
Plans also call for 66,000 square feet of shop and restaurant space, underground parking for 3,300 cars and 1.7 acres of public open space.
The three blocks are bounded roughly by Sixth Avenue, Blanchard Street and Westlake Avenue.
The Department of Planning and Development will consider the review board’s recommendation as it examines Amazon’s application for a land-use permit for the complex, which the company has dubbed Rufus 2.0 after a former employee’s dog.
A decision could come in late November, department spokesman Bryan Stevens said.
Amazon has indicated it hopes to start construction on the first block next year.
The department also will review the project’s environmental impact and the “public benefits” Amazon proposes in return for permission to build as densely as it proposes.
Among other things, Amazon has offered to fund acquisition of a fourth car for the South Lake Union streetcar, which runs past the proposed complex; subsidize more frequent streetcar service; and build bikeways separated from both pedestrians and cars along Seventh Avenue, which runs through the middle of the site.
Also proposed: a “shared-use street” on Lenora Street between Seventh and Westlake avenues.
It would remain open to cars but would be designed to give pedestrians and bicyclists priority.
Stevens said the planning department can’t act on Amazon’s land-use permit application until the City Council agrees to vacate alleys that bisect each of the three blocks.
A council committee held a hearing on the alleys Tuesday. A decision on them could come in late October or early November, Stevens said.
Amazon also still needs building permits before it can start construction.
The online retailer has estimated 12,000 people will work at Rufus 2.0 when all three blocks are built out.
It also has indicated its purchase of the property from Seattle’s Clise Properties is expected to close by the end of the year.
Eric Pryne: [email protected] or 206-464-2231


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

shotsy said:


> 35,000 apartments expected to open in the seattle area between 2012 and 2017. That's big! Combined with the growth we've already seen since the last census, that could bring the population to around 675,000 by 2020.
> 
> http://www.seattlepi.com/realestate/article/Seattle-may-be-in-record-apartment-boom-3889930.php



We're booming!


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

From todays DJC.

http://www.djc.com/news/re/12045422.html

September 26, 2012

Convention center expansion figures into Hedreen's plan
By LYNN PORTER
Journal Staff Reporter 

The Washington State Convention Center is in preliminary discussions with King County about building a 285,000-square-foot expansion in downtown Seattle over the Convention Place Transit Center, between Olive Way, Pine Street and Ninth and Boren avenues. 

Jeff Blosser, the center's president and CEO, said a decision will be made in late 2013 or early 2014 whether to move forward with what could be a $600 million multi-story project that would double the center's size. 

The expansion would be on the county-owned site a block and a half from the current convention center, and could be connected by pedestrian-friendly street improvements or coverings. 

Blosser said the convention center now has approximately 200,000 square feet of exhibit space, a 35,000-square-foot ballroom and 50,000 feet of meeting space, but it can't accommodate the groups that want to come there. 

“We're turning quite a bit of business away now,” said Blosser, though he didn't have exact figures immediately available Tuesday afternoon. 

Such an expansion would play into the plans of R.C. Hedreen Co. The Seattle developer plans to start construction within the next two years on a project that would include 155,000 square feet of meeting and ballroom space in two 45- to 50-story towers and a podium. The complex would have two 25,000-square-foot ballrooms, a 13,000-square-foot ballroom, and about 126 meeting rooms. 

Hedreen’s project would be kitty-corner to the proposed expansion, on a block bounded by Howell and Stewart streets and Eighth and Ninth avenues. 

Greg Harris, senior manager and general counsel with the firm, said meeting space in the $600 million to $800 million project would complement the convention center space, and bring in hotel guests. 

“Our understanding is they're turning away millions and million of dollars in meeting revenue because of the limited capacity for meetings,” he said. 

The Hedreen complex would also have 1,200 hotel rooms, 600 extended-stay apartments, 350,000 square feet of office space, about 20,000 square feet of retail and restaurant space, and 1,400 parking spaces on multiple levels. 

Hedreen has been working with in-house architect Shauna Decker on programmatic drawings. Bush, Roed & Hitchings surveyed the site, but other team members have not been selected. 

The extended-stay apartments will be about the size of the hotel rooms — 300 to 330 square feet — but will also have kitchens. They are intended for people who want a long hotel stay or a short apartment stay, Harris said. 

He said some people looking at condos at Hedreen's Olive 8 complex downtown have expressed interest in this type of product. “A lot of people are coming and asking us is there a place they can stay for six months and get a lay of the land” before committing to permanent housing, he said. 

As of August, hotel occupancy in the Seattle metropolitan area was 72.6 percent, according to Smith Travel Research. CBRE said office vacancy (including sublease space) in downtown Seattle was 14.5 percent in the second quarter of this year. 

Harris said his firm's project will connect the thriving South Lake Union area to the downtown core, including its retail sector, and to the three million square feet of office space Amazon.com plans in the Denny Triangle. “It's a key piece.” 

The company's plans have evolved. Earlier this year it announced that the complex would have about 950 hotel rooms and 600,000 to 700,000 square feet of office space. 

Harris said the current plan is a better project. 

Hedreen on Monday acquired the last property it needs to move forward: the Ray and Bonair apartment buildings. It will raze them, along with the aging Greyhound bus station and other buildings on the site. 

Harris said financing is not yet in place. 

Blosser said the Washington State Convention Center is doing due diligence to determine if the county-owed site would work for the expansion, and said the center would likely ground lease the property if the project is a go. 

“We would just cap the site and build over the top,” he said. 

Plans are preliminary, he said, but added, “We think it's necessary to do it now because of the lost business.”


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

"Hedreen said his team has been meeting with city officials, and could go before a city board for early design guidance in a couple of weeks."


http://www.bizjournals.com/seattle/blog/2012/09/hedreen-buys-last-seattle-parcel-for.html?page=all

Might be seeing some updated early designs soon!

so as it stands now, 811 Stewart by the numbers:

$600 million to $800 million project 
Two 45- to 50-story towers and a podium 
155,000 square feet of meeting and ballroom space
Two 25,000-square-foot ballrooms
13,000-square-foot ballroom
126 meeting rooms
1,200 hotel rooms
600 extended-stay apartments
350,000 square feet of office space
20,000 square feet of retail and restaurant space
1,400 parking spaces on multiple levels


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Ruffhauser said:


> A few photo updates: The crane was going up last night.



Crane is up!


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

That's Insignia Towers btw


----------



## bennyboo (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh i am so excited to see these go up! will be the biggest project ive gotten to witness in Seattle since i got into city development.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

DawgFan said:


> New proposal for the 1 Hotel site. I am hoping that anybody but Weber Thompson is the architect for this tower. They're already designing the 38 story proposal across the street, the Viktoria a half block north, 1521 a half block south, and the Cristalla 2 blocks north. Second avenue is going to be a glass canyon once all these residential towers are built. Are the 2nd and Virginia towers still in the pipeline?
> 
> http://www.djc.com/news/re/12049332.html
> January 24, 2013
> ...


...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

New NBA/NHL Arena in Sodo

http://www.seattle.gov/dpd/AppDocs/GroupMeetings/DRProposal3014195AgendaID4263.pdf


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

A 23-story Hilton Embassy Suites Hotel will anchor the eastern half of Stadium Place, a mixed-use project near Century Link Field.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Other half of North Lot Development progress:


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

504 Terry on First Hill

http://www.seattle.gov/dpd/AppDocs/GroupMeetings/DRProposal3012929AgendaID4193.pdf


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Ruffhauser said:


> From todays DJC.
> 
> http://www.djc.com/news/re/12048852.html
> 
> ...


More First Hill action...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Ruffhauser said:


> From todays DJC
> 
> http://www.djc.com/news/re/12049152.html
> 
> ...



Stadium District is on fire!


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Somebody make Seattle stop!


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Fall start planned for 660-foot skyscraper in downtown Seattle

The Fifth and Columbia Tower, on hold for five years, would be the tallest building erected in Seattle in more than 20 years, and may include a hotel as well as offices.

By Eric Pryne

Seattle Times business reporter

After a five-year wait, developers say they will break ground this fall on a 660-foot downtown office tower that would be the tallest building erected in Seattle in more than 20 years.

Daniels Real Estate of Seattle and equity partner Stockbridge Capital Partners of San Francisco obtained permits for the 43-story Fifth and Columbia Tower in early 2008.

But they put the asymmetrical, angular project on hold later that year when Washington Mutual collapsed and downtown offices began to empty.

Now the downtown market, driven by strong job growth, at last has recovered sufficiently to start building again — even without signed tenants, the companies’ leaders say.

“We just really like Seattle as a market, today and for the long term,” said Stephen Pilch, Stockbridge’s chief operating officer.

One big change is likely for the project: A luxury hotel could occupy the skyscraper’s second through 15th floors. A permit application for the change was filed with city planners last week.

Daniels Real Estate President Kevin Daniels said he’s negotiating with a national hotel company he declined to identify, except to say the brand would be new to Seattle.

Daniels and Stockbridge agreed to buy the quarter-block site in 2007 as part of a complex transaction that also gave them ownership of the neighboring, century-old First United Methodist Church sanctuary and saved it from demolition.

The sanctuary, now a protected historic landmark leased to Mars Hill Church, could be incorporated into the tower development plan, Daniels said.

The planned rehabilitation of the old church will be expensive, he said, “and for that we need a market-driven solution.”

At 660 feet, Fifth and Columbia would be 55 feet taller than the Space Needle. Only Columbia Center, 1201 Third Avenue, Two Union Square and the Seattle Municipal Tower are taller.

The $400 million project is slated for completion in mid-2016.

Fifth and Columbia’s design, by ZGF Architects, attracted considerable attention when it was first unveiled more than five years ago.

The dimensions of each floor would be slightly different, larger in the middle than at the top and bottom. The tower also would extend in and out of the air space above the 1908 sanctuary and another historic neighbor, the 1904 Rainier Club.

Only minor modifications would be needed to accommodate a hotel, Kevin Daniels said.

The developers demolished the 1950 church annex that had occupied the skyscraper site in spring 2008, and planned to start excavating for the foundation that summer.

But previously unknown damage to the sanctuary, discovered when the annex was torn down, required repairs that delayed the construction start.

Meanwhile, the economy soured. And in September 2008 federal regulators seized Washington Mutual, downtown’s largest office user.

Daniels and Stockbridge put Fifth and Columbia on hold days later. “We were already nervous, and that did it,” Daniels said.

WaMu ultimately vacated more than 1.6 million square feet of downtown offices, helping drive greater downtown’s vacancy rate to record highs. But it has since fallen from its late-2009 peak.

A hotel on Fifth and Columbia’s lower floors, if it happens, would occupy about 175,000 square feet, leaving 524,000 square feet of office space for lease starting on the 16th floor.

Daniels said he’s involved in formal discussions with several prospective tenants and anticipates signing at least one before construction starts.

But that’s not a prerequisite, he added.

Fifth and Columbia is the second speculative Seattle project slated to break ground this year in which Stockbridge has a stake. The San Francisco company also is putting up most of the cash for Dexter Station, a 10-story South Lake Union office building scheduled to start construction Feb. 1.

“We’re very bullish on Seattle, “ Pilch said. “Markets go up and down, but Seattle is always one of the first to come back.”

He and Daniels pointed to the city’s recent job growth, particularly in tech and life sciences.

South Lake Union, home to booming Amazon.com, has been the focus of most recent developer interest. The office-vacancy rate there is less than half that of the downtown core to the south where Fifth and Columbia would be built, according to commercial real-estate database Office* space.com.

But Daniels said the core’s empty offices don’t faze him. Companies looking for space are shying away from the core now because what’s available there doesn’t interest them, he said.

Almost all the office buildings there are more than 20 years old. Fifth and Columbia will offer energy-saving features and other amenities that many older buildings lack, Daniels said.

“Tenants really want to be in the newer buildings,” Pilch added. “It’s not just the tech companies — even the law firms want that space now.”

And most of the vacant space downtown is in smaller chunks, said Matt Christian, executive director at brokerage Cushman & Wakefield/Commerce.

“If you’re a larger tenant who needs 100,000 square feet or more, there really isn’t a lot out there,” he said.

Daniels Real Estate also is the master developer of Stadium Place, an ambitious residential, retail, hotel and office complex under construction in Pioneer Square in what was part of CenturyLink Field’s north parking lot.

Stockbridge’s 30 million-square-foot U.S. portfolio includes office buildings in Bothell and Seattle’s Queen Anne neighborhood.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.djc.com/news/re/12049294.html

January 23, 2013

Vulcan in negotiations to develop Yesler Terrace

By NAT LEVY
Journal Staff Reporter

A team of Vulcan Real Estate and Capitol Hill Housing will enter into negotiations with the Seattle Housing Authority to become master development partner of the 30-acre Yesler Terrace property on First Hill.

The Seattle Housing Authority's Board of Commissioners Tuesday chose the local Vulcan-led team over a partnership between New York-based Jonathan Rose Cos. and Cleveland-based Forest City Enterprises.

The negotiations will take several months.

“It's been sort of a broader discussion, but now it becomes very detailed about how this is going to happen,” said Michelle Ackermann, spokeswoman for SHA.

During the negotiation period, Vulcan and SHA will go over specifics of the project and whether Vulcan wants to bring in other developers to split up the work.

If SHA and the Vulcan team fail to reach an agreement, SHA would then enter into negotiations with the Jonathan Rose and Forest City team.

Vulcan said in its answer to an SHA request for qualifications it would approach the redevelopment of Yesler Terrace in similar ways to the projects it has built in South Lake Union.

Vulcan has been involved in a number of public-private partnerships there including the Mercer Corridor project, Lake Union Park, the South Lake Union streetcar, and efforts to build a new electrical substation and underground utilities.

Since 1998, Vulcan has built 6.5 million square feet of commercial, life science, retail and 1,555 housing units. Vulcan said it has closed more than $2 billion in construction and permanent loans over the last 10 years.

Capitol Hill Housing develops affordable units. Founded in 1976, it currently provides apartments for 1,700 people. The organization owns and manages 44 buildings.

When it is complete, Yesler Terrace could be home to 5,000 housing units, 900,000 square feet of office space, and 153,000 square feet of retail and community space. The development could take a total of 20 years and cost as much as $2 billion.

SHA received a total of three responses to the request for qualifications it issued earlier this year.

The third team, which was not a finalist, was led by Texas-based Hunt Cos., with local partners Urban Renaissance Group and Bellwether Housing. Ankrom Moisan Architects, Otak, Pacifica Law Group, Cascadia Equity Leasing and SCIDpda were also on the this team.

The master developer's work is still a ways off, but SHA is gearing up for its part of the project. The organization is responsible for replacing 561 70-year-old units in the public housing complex.

Construction on SHA's first phase will commence next month with the demolition of several old structures. SHA plans to replace 98 extremely low-income units and build 20 new homes.

GGLO, Miller Hayashi Architects and DKA Architecture are architects involved in the various projects of the first phase. Anderson Construction Co., Saez Consulting Engineers and GeoEngineers are also working on phase one. Spectrum Development and Calgary-based Gracorp are developing a 125-unit market-rate building as part of the first phase.

SHA will begin the second phase of construction in 2014. That involves replacing 114 extremely low-income homes and building 60 new low-income units. The extremely low income units are reserved for individuals or families making 30 percent or less of area median income — $18,500 a year for an individual or $26,400 for a family of four.

When these first two phases are complete, SHA will have replaced 212 of the 561 units. It will also build a total of 290 new units for those making less than 60 percent of area median income — approximately $37,000 for an individual and $52,800 for a family of four. SHA could spend approximately $300 million replacing the old housing stock. The rest is expected to come from private development.

Both phases are tied to grants from the U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development. SHA received a $10.27 million grant in 2011 for the first phase and a $19.73 million grant in 2012 for the second phase. September of 2016 is the deadline for completion of the first phase and September 2019 is the deadline for the second phase.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.djc.com/news/re/12048359.html

December 20, 2012

Real Estate Buzz: Touchstone buys land for office/hotel project

By NAT LEVY
Real Estate Reporter

During the holidays things usually slow down a little at work, but Touchstone Corp. has been busy this month.

The company acquired two parcels this week where it plans to build a hotel and office complex. The project was called Boren One but the name has been changed to Hill7.

Property records show the company paid a combined $13.4 million for the two pieces, which are currently Diamond Parking lots on the eastern half of the block bound by Boren and Terry avenues, and Stewart and Howell streets. Touchstone now owns all but one parcel on the half block.

A-P Hurd, vice president at Touchstone, declined to comment on the project.

Touchstone plans an 11-story office building on the northern portion of the site with 300,000 square feet of space designed for tech tenants, and a 14-story Hilton Garden Inn with 222 rooms on the southern portion. There will be underground parking for 335 vehicles.

The Seattle office of Aedas is designing the office building, and Johnson Braund is the architect for the hotel. Other team members are Swift & Co. Landscape Architects and Magnusson Klemencic.

A design review board recommended the city approve the project this month.

But Touchstone may not be done. We reported earlier this year that the company has an option to buy the Goodyear property across the street. Hurd also declined to comment on this, but Douglas Howe of Touchstone told the DJC in August: “After the first of the year, it will become apparent what we may, or may not do with the property.”


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.djc.com/news/ae/12045289.html

September 24, 2012

Boston-based GID to build 39-story apartment tower near Amazon HQ
By LYNN PORTER
Journal Staff Reporter

Next spring, GID of Boston plans to start building a 39-story, 355-unit apartment tower in Seattle's Denny Triangle near Amazon.com's planned new campus.

Blaine Weber, a senior principal with the project architect Weber Thompson of Seattle, said the tower at 2030 Eighth Ave. is expected to open in 2015.

It was planned as condos by Cascadia Holdings LLC, a group of local businessmen that own the site.

Weber Thompson designed that project, and then retooled it as apartments. The firm also is the interior designer and landscape architect.

The engineers are Magnusson Klemencic Associates, structural; KPFF, civil; and Rushing, MEP. Morrison Hershfield is the envelope specialist. A contractor has been selected, but not announced.

Weber said the building will be almost across the street from Amazon's planned 3 million-square-foot campus.

He said the apartments will be larger than many constructed lately in downtown Seattle or that are in the pipeline — units generally geared toward Generation Y. “This is more of an upscale project.”

The complex will have about 250 parking stalls on five levels underground and four above ground, where there will also be work studios.

It will have an expansive rooftop amenity space with a garden terrace, owners' lounge, workout facility and meeting rooms.

Weber said downtown technology workers and empty nesters will be among those targeted as renters.

With the wave of apartment construction that has hit Seattle in recent years, some analysts have predicted a bubble.

Weber said many of the projects are designed to rent at more affordable prices, but “the speculation is that there will be unmet demand for those larger units with more generous space and amenities.” He said he expects growing demand from people who want a simpler life downtown. “I predict we will have trouble keeping up with the demand for good rental housing in downtown Seattle,” he said.

Patrick Foley, a principal with Lake Union Partners Seattle, said GID has the development site under contract from Cascadia. Lake Union is a for-fee developer hired by Cascadia to get the project entitled.

Cascadia is made up of Evan McMullen, Ian Eisenberg and Shawn Dougherty.

Foley said the businessmen bought the property about 10 years ago, “and it's time to get a return on their investment.”

The site is 15,400 square feet and has an old auto showroom on it. The building was nominated for city landmark status, but was not deemed a landmark, Foley said.

He said he doesn't know the sale price for the site.

The General Investment & Development Companies (GID) are diversified investment companies, according to the company website.

Over its 52-year history, GID has developed and acquired real estate, including homes, resort condos, apartments, suburban office properties, research and development properties, flex industrial parks, limited-service hotels and historic commercial property.

GID could not be reached for comment late Friday.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

815 Pine





































TIMELINE:
• Over all Construction Duration – 32 Months (August 2012 – April 2015)
• Demo Existing Concrete Structure – (August 2012)
• Shoring / Mass Excavation – (August 2012 – October 2012)
• Concrete Structure – (November 2012 – March 2014)
• Tower Crane Erected – (December 2012)
• Building Envelope – (April 2013 – March 2014)
• Interior Finishes – (June 2013 – December 2014)
• Leasing Office Complete – (September 2014)
• First Occupancy – (October 2014)
• Second Occupancy – (January 2015)
• Final Occupancy – (April 2015)


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Ruffhauser said:


> From todays DJC.
> 
> http://www.djc.com/news/re/12046456.html
> 
> ...


...



Seasun said:


> Updated plans were submitted this week for the Madison Financial Centre project if that's the current name (on 5th between Madison and Marion) address is 505 Madison
> http://web1.seattle.gov/DPD/permitstatus/Project.aspx?id=3014759


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Insignia Towers


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Viktoria


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

CrazyAboutCities said:


> New downsized development plan for 2nd & Pike
> 
> Seattle developer Urban Visions has a new, downsized plan for its half-acre parking lot at the prominent corner of Second Avenue and Pike Street.
> 
> ...


Old rendering:


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

The Martin


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

Excellent additions LCIII.

One could say Seattle is going through a... Sonic Boom... :bowtie:

I love Seattle.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Beacon Capitol Moves Forward With 24-Story 'Bellevue Center'*












> Bellevue Center will be the name of a 24-story office tower at 10833 N.E. Eighth St. in downtown Bellevue once it's completed, now that Beacon Capital has received conditional approval from city officials. Per PSBJ, the complex will include 524,000 square feet of total space, some of which will be used for retail and restaurant. Plans also call for roughly 1,250 stalls of underground parking and a plaza nearly two-acres big. Beacon is expected to apply for their building permit by the end of month, no word on how long it's expected to take to build.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

2nd and Pike plans to break ground 1st quarter of 2014.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*[URL="http://seattle.curbed.com/archives/2013/07/tweak-in-civic-square-tower-deal-may-help-it-happen.php']Tweak In Civic Square Tower Deal May Help It Happen[/URL]*












> Six years ago, Triad Development teased Seattle with plans for a massive project on the block along Fourth and James called Civic Square. At the time, the city gave them until the end of this year to close the purchase on the land or pay $1M in extension fees. Instead, Triad has agreed to provide $1M promissory notes that hold its principals responsible.
> 
> The amended deal allows Triad to free up that money for development for what is now going to be a 42-story office and residential tower that includes a plaza with water fountain features. Triad says they've already invested $15M into the project, whose construction continues to sit in the TBD file.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Construction Begins On Hill7 Hotel/Office Complex In Denny Triangle*












> It has gone by many names but construction on Touchstone's Hill7 project in Denny Triangle officially got underway Monday. Formerly known as Boren One and Edison, the hotel/office complex will eventually be located on the west side of Boren Avenue between Stewart and Howell streets.
> 
> The project will include an 11-story office building with 300K square feet of space as well as a 14-story Hilton Garden hotel with 222 rooms. There will also be some retail space and 335 underground parking stalls.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Amazon Adding To Seattle Footprint*





















> Somehow, South Lake Union & Downtown Seattle needs more office space. And if anyone is going to provide it, it's Vulcan. Vulcan Inc. announced Friday that it's building two new office buildings for Amazon.com in South Lake Union and prepping one downtown, per PSBJ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*[URL="http://seattle.curbed.com/archives/2013/06/touchstones-troy-landry-blocks-more-like-tetris-blocks.php']Touchstone's Troy Landry Blocks More Like Tetris Blocks[/URL]*












> Touchstone's Troy Laundry Block, finally has some renderings and they're worthy of the hype behind this 800,000-square-foot project that includes a 12-story and 13-story building. The Tetris-y design makes things fairly blocky but if they keep that warm brown color, that should help it stand out in the ever-growing South Lake Union skyline.
> 
> The complex rests between Boren and Fairview Avenues and Harrison and Thomas streets. The two buildings will be built over underground parking (1,120 stalls) and contain primarily technology office space with some retail at street-level. A pedestrian courtyard with plenty of possibilities is located in between the two structures. Additionally 4,000 square feet of retail space will be located on Thomas Street.
> 
> Construction is expected to begin by the end of the year.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Mayor McGinn Rejects West Seattle Whole Foods Megaproject, Citing Lack of Livable Wages & Benefits *










Unions are strong in Seattle and Whole Foods just doesn't treat employees well enough to gain community support. :cheers:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Yesler Terrace's Anthem on 12th Gets Design Approval*











*Stadium Place tower*


Going Up on the CenturyLink Parking Lot: Cool Modernist Apartment Building by JoeInSouthernCA, on Flickr


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

I like the idea of covering 5+1 projects here (woodframes are often six stories with five of wood), but man there are a lot of them. Seattle must have 5,000 units underway that look just like that rendering but different colors and detailing (apartment analysts said we had 10,000 units underway recently, and I'm guessing half are like that). Also some suburban hotspots have a lot more going up, like Downtown Redmond and Downtown Mercer Island. 

I like them. For one, they can be built much more cheaply than concrete. They can also pack in a lot of units. A 120x240' site can often fit 150-200 units, a higher density than a lot of highrises.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Insignia Towers rising:*



Vashon118 said:


> Insignia 2013-07-21 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Insignia 2013-07-21 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

A Swedish pension fund plans to bet big and build tall in Seattle’s First Hill neighborhood with three residential towers.
Alecta, one of the world’s largest pension funds, with more than $75 billion in assets, will make its pitch to a city design review board Aug. 21 for the tallest of the trio, a 30-story tower at Columbia Street and Eighth Avenue.
Its plans for a 24-story tower at Terry Avenue and Jefferson Street and a 23-story tower at Boylston Avenue and Seneca Street have already received city approval.
The pension fund didn’t pick Seattle because of the University of Washington’s Department of Scandinavian Studies. Or because of the pancake breakfasts at the Swedish Cultural Center just north of downtown.
No, it comes down to surging job growth, especially at tech firms, and the fact that many of their workers want the urban lifestyle.
“This is a city where everyone wants to live right now,” said Alecta spokeswoman Natalie Price.
At an average construction cost of $54 million each, the three towers would collectively add about 830 market-rate units in a neighborhood with three major hospitals. The 30-story tower at 800 Columbia St. is also just blocks from Seattle’s central business district.
Alecta’s bet on Seattle started in December 2010.
The pension fund bought the parking lot at Seneca Street and Boylston Avenue for $4 million and two parcels on Jefferson Street and Terry Avenue for $5.4 million. Both sites were previously owned by developers who had proposed residential high-rises but lost the properties to foreclosure during the financial crisis.
Then in early 2012, the pension fund spent $7.9 million in two deals to acquire three adjacent lots on Eighth Avenue.
Its 504 Terry Avenue project, previously owned by bankrupt developer Michael Mastro, is the only one that involves demolishing existing housing: the San Juan Apartments, a 42-unit complex built in 1959, and a three-story house converted into an office.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.seattle.gov/dpd/AppDocs/GroupMeetings/DRProposal3015022AgendaID4463.pdf

Updated plans for 2nd of 3 new Amazon towers+globes/greenhouses


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Ruffhauser said:


> *2030 Eighth Avenue*


Update


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Amazon tower update:



Ruffhauser said:


> *2021 Seventh Avenue - Amazon Block 14*


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Design packet for 8th and Columbia on First Hill.

http://www.seattle.gov/dpd/AppDocs/GroupMeetings/DRProposal3013479AgendaID4544.pdf


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

SeaJamie said:


> I got a bird's-eye view of the first block today.
> 
> 
> Amhole by SeattleiteJamie, on Flickr


The big dig


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Designs Approved For 30-Story Tower At 8th & Columbia*












> First Hill is one step closer to getting a 30-story apartment complex now that the East Design Review Board has approved plans for the Eighth and Columbia tower. The building will include 287 apartments ranging from studio to 2-BR as well as 234 parking spaces and a 9,000-square-foot neighborhood park (with bocce!) on the corner of Eighth and Columbia. Weber Thompson is the designer and Alecta is the developer. An Alecta official told urbnlivn the building could end up being offered as condos, but that won't be decided just yet.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Insignia Towers progressing:*



Vashon118 said:


> Insignia 2013-08-13 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Insignia 2013-08-13 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

A wedge-shaped mixed-use building under construction:


big wedge 3 08 23 13 by JoeInSouthernCA, on Flickr


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

That area of Capitol Hill is changing quickly. I walked through recently and I think you could hit five tower cranes with a golf shot from one spot.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Credit Cactus22minus1: 

815 Pine by LCCIII, on Flickr


815 Pine by LCCIII, on Flickr


815 Pine by LCCIII, on Flickr


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Insignia Towers by LCCIII, on Flickr

New rendering. Sales office opening soon.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Developer Purchases Site For Stadium Place Hotel & Office Towers*












> Back in January we told you that a 23-story Hilton Embassy Suites Hotel will take over the eastern half of Stadium Place, a 1,500,000-square-foot, mixed-use project near Century Link Field in Pioneer Square. The site for that hotel has now been officially purchased and will also include a 171,250-square-foot, nine-story office building. American Life finalized the purchase of the 1.5 acre lot last week for $18M. No date set for construction just yet.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Ruffhauser said:


> *2301 Sixth Avenue - Insignia*


Insignia update


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

815 Pine




Ruffhauser said:


> *815 Pine*


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

8th and Seneca




Ruffhauser said:


> *802 Seneca*


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Viktoria Apartments 




Vashon118 said:


> Viktoria Apts 2013-08-27 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Viktoria Apts 2013-08-27 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

The Martin




Ruffhauser said:


> *2105 Fifth Avenue - The Martin*


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

2030 8th Ave




Ruffhauser said:


> *2030 Eighth Avenue*


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

225 Cedar




Ruffhauser said:


> *225 Cedar*


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Amazon HQs (1st of 3)




Ruffhauser said:


> *2021 7th Avenue - Amazon Block 14*


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Updated the first post.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Bond


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Ruffhauser said:


> From todays DJC.
> 
> September 18, 2013
> 
> ...


Great news! I think we saw it coming but great to have it confirmed!


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

I like the red on The Martin. Be interesting to see a whole building that color or others for that matter. Now that *The Martin crane* is down is there a start date on The Frazier or the Niles yet?  Maybe they can be a different color in a rainbow scheme.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

That actually made me chuckle.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Ruffhauser said:


> From todays DJC.
> 
> http://www.djc.com/news/ae/12057516.html
> 
> ...


First look at the design of our future largest hotel.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Hotel group buying downtown Seattle parking lot $16.75M

Stanford Hotels Corp. is paying an eye-popping price of $16.75 million for a downtown Seattle development site, according to a court ruling.

The price that Stanford is paying for the nearly one-third acre surface parking lot at Fifth Avenue and Stewart Street is almost twice as much as what another hotel developer, Stonebridge Cos., had offered to pay for the property that has been tangled in a years-long foreclosure.

But it’s significantly less than the $30 million that the New York group that lost the property paid for it in late 2007.

Officials of San Francisco-based Stanford declined to comment on their plans for the property at 1903 Fifth Ave., which is across the street from the two-tower Westin Seattle. Stanford is planning another Seattle project, a 15-story hotel at 300 Terry Ave. N., near Amazon.com’s campus.

The turn of events at Fifth and Stewart is the latest example of how hotels are becoming a favored class among investors and developers. Several large projects in Seattle are planned and construction has started on one.

Bellevue-based Kauri Investments broke ground last week on a hotel and apartment complex at Fifth Avenue and Broad Street, company President and CEO Kent Angier said. The development across from the Space Needle will have a 116-room Hyatt as well as 56 apartments.

The site that Stanford is buying was part of a block-long development called the Heron and Pagoda. Multi Capital Group of New York had planned two 46-story towers with condos, a hotel and office and retail space.

US Bank was the lender on the portion of the block at 1903 Fifth. The bank foreclosed on the property and turned it over to a receiver to sell it. The receiver retained Craig Hill and Janet Backus, brokers with NAI Puget Sound Properties, to market the property for sale.

That was in early 2012. At the time, Hill said the asking price was $7.5 million. Court documents state that an initial bid of nearly $7.9 million was received, though group that made that offer was not named.

Denver-based Stonebridge stepped in and offered nearly $8.5 million and planned an 18-story hotel at the northwest corner of Fifth and Stewart. But, court records state, the contract was “unperformable,” and the receiver and Stonebridge amended the agreement, which allowed the property to go to auction. The agreement that Stonebridge negotiated included a $500,000 “break up fee” to cover costs associated with planning the 18-story hotel it had planned for the site.

On Tuesday, Backus said the disposition process was lengthy because it involved four entities what had bought the property in 2007. The four — Reuben Corp.; JJ Lyons Associates Inc.; Bronx Al Limited Liability Co.; and Bronx RMT LLC — were working with Multi Capital on the Heron and Pagoda.

“It just went on and on and on,” Backus said, adding the price that Stanford is paying is further evidence that downtown Seattle is “one of the most sought out development areas in the country.”


Awesome! I hope it ends up maxed out height as a mixed use condo & hotel project!


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Another 440' residential tower back from the dead!



shotsy said:


> 600 Wall Street (formerly Icon?) is being revived as a 38 story residential tower!
> 
> 
> 
> http://web1.seattle.gov/DPD/permitstatus/Project.aspx?id=3015251&t=4





















Thats what it used to look like before the markets crashed in 08 and it was shelved.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Cranes dot the skyline once more:


Space Needle, Seattle, Washington, United States (September 2013) by iaw1978, on Flickr


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Ruffhauser said:


> From todays DJC.
> 
> http://www.djc.com/news/re/12062502.html
> 
> ...


ANOTHER 400'+ residential tower for the Denny Triangle. Wont be too long before DT is more densely populated than Belltown.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Vashon118 said:


> 815 Pine 2014-02-15 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 815 Pine 2014-02-15 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> ...


progress


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Vashon118 said:


> Insignia 2014-02-05 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Insignia 2014-02-15 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> ...


progress


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Vashon118 said:


> 2030 8th 2014-02-17 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2030 8th 2014-02-17 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> ...


progress


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Vashon118 said:


> 802 Seneca 2014-02-15 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 802 Seneca 2014-02-15 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> ...


progress


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Vashon118 said:


> 2021 7th Ave 2014-02-17 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2021 7th Ave 2014-02-17 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> ...


progress


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Vashon118 said:


> *Hill7*
> 
> 
> Hill7 2014-02-15 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> ...


progress


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

meku said:


> 1. The Undre Arms project (cant remember the name... Viva ? Vive ?). I think this is the first project with metal siding that I won't bitch about. It looks really cool in person and has a great street-wall presence on E. Madison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





meku said:


> 1. 12th Ave and Pine St. Capitol Hill Housing + retail/theater space. This one is moving very fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





meku said:


> 1. E. Pine and Harvard Ave, Bills of Broadway project. Fenced off, probably waiting until the BMW project behind gets further along.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





meku said:


> Last update! Overall, the amount of construction on Capitol Hill is amazing. I found myself constantly biking up and down to check some of these projects out. 12th Ave is seeing some great little infill as well as some other areas with the smaller-sized apartment buildings.
> 
> 1. Former B&O on E. Olive and Belmont. Pretty big corner retail space.
> 
> ...


progress on Cap Hill


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Anthem on 12th Breaks Ground On Yesler Way Revitalization*


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

A new 20-story, 200-unit, 400-bed dormitory appears to have broken ground for Cornish College of the Arts this week in the Denny Triangle district, near the Amazon tower projects. Cornish students currently live in a couple old motels on property Amazon has under contract. 

A 12-story, 130-unit apartment also just started a week ago on Western Ave a few blocks north of the Pike Place Market. 

Completions have been fast and furious lately in greater Downtown. But we're still comfortably above 6,000 (counting 6,300 off the top of my head) housing units underway in a slighly gerrymandered 2,500 acres or so, counting anything that's at least shoring an old facade or something like that.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

PS, the parking ratios are 0.4 for 12th Ave, 0.51 for Western, and 0.045 (or 0.0225) for Cornish. That assumes zero for retail. 

If you hypothetically did a 1.0 parking ratio for each, two would be possible but significantly more expensive, and Cornish would be dramatically more expensive, particularly given its site under 1/4 acre.

Also the 2,500 acre area is easily over 11,000 units broken ground since late 2010 with the new additions.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

LCIII said:


> First look at the Cornish 20-story dorm building we've discussed previously:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heres a reminder of the design for the Cornish dorm building mhays referenced above.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Ruffhauser said:


> From todays DJC.
> 
> http://www.djc.com/news/re/12063427.html
> 
> ...


Update on this massive project.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

One of the proposals for the proposed supertall project. More details in its thread in the proposed supertalls section.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

They just posted this on twitter:

Construction progress is up to level 30! #selfie










11 more floors to go!


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

desertpunk said:


> *Seattle*
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/gudaev/
> ...


Some great fairly recent shots shared in the Best Western Skyline thread. Check out all the cranes!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

^^
It's a cranepocalypse!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*West Seattle Whole Foods Plan Approved*












> WEST SEATTLE—Despite protests from former mayor Mike McGinn, the Seattle City Council has approved the Whittaker, a mixed-use project proposed for 4755 Fauntleroy Way S.W. The controversy stemmed from anchor tenant Whole Foods, which is not union and also wanted permission to take over an alley next to the structure. [PSBJ]


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Insignia









http://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Ruffhauser said:


> *1120 Denny/1120 John*


First detailed look at this mega project.



GatsbyGatz said:


> Some stats:
> 
> Number of Residential Units
> 
> ...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

- dmca


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Towers rising


DSC03836 by Computer Controlled, on Flickr


Seattle - From the Air by Mark 2400, on Flickr


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

Beautiful! Seattle seems like a serene utopia.

I have never been, but now that I live on the West Coast a trip seems more doable. I'll have to visit soon!


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Final design (with height increase to 446'3"):



























Permit application filed May 2014 (usually 6 month process).


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

jiggawhat? said:


> Thursday's city of Seattle land-use bulletin and public comments by one of Vulcan Real Estate's top executives give insight into what the company is planning for a prominent block in the South Lake Union neighborhood.
> 
> Under the latest plan, the block at Denny Way and Westlake Avenue North would have a 41-story residential tower and a two-story retail building on the west side of the block, where the Denny Playfield currently is located. The tower would have 470 units, and there would be 386 stalls of underground parking, the land-use bulletin state.
> 
> ...


111 9th Avenue, Denny and Westlake Avenues by deanruffner, on Flickr


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Ruffhauser said:


> From todays DJC.
> 
> http://www.djc.com/news/re/12069312.html
> 
> ...



1812 Boren by deanruffner, on Flickr

1812 Boren by deanruffner, on Flickr

1812 Boren by deanruffner, on Flickr


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Update on 2101 9th Ave

2101 9th Avenue by deanruffner, on Flickr

2101 9th Avenue by deanruffner, on Flickr

2101 9th Avenue by deanruffner, on Flickr

2101 9th Avenue by deanruffner, on Flickr


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Chunk of the Seattle Times article about the newly proposed addition to Amazon's ever expanding downtown office tower campus-

"One of Amazon’s plans calls for replacing those buildings with a 24-story office tower and an eight-story office building with a combined 836,000 square feet of office space, ground-floor retail space, and underground parking for 836 vehicles. The buildings in that plan would face to the northwest and southeast, similar to the high-rise campus it is erecting across the street. But that design requires Amazon to build over an existing alley.

An alternative plan calls for a 24-story office tower and six-story office building with a combined 777,600 square feet of office space and underground parking for 778 cars, as well as a stand-alone one-story retail building. That proposal, in which the buildings face northeast and southwest, retains the alley between them.

It’s unclear why Amazon submitted two different sets of plans, and the company didn’t return calls for comment.

But getting the city to vacate an alley can be tricky. Two years ago, the company offered $5.5 million in streetcar and bicycling improvements to compensate for taking city-owned alleys for its planned high-rise campus.

More recently, Seattle developer R.C. Hedreen Co.’s plans for a massive convention hotel at Ninth Avenue and Stewart Street have run into challenges, in part, over its desire to build over a city-owned alley."


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

^^

*Amazon Submits Plans for Two More Denny Triangle Towers*












> Amazon recently submitted two different sets of plans to build two office towers on the block bounded by Seventh and Eighth avenues and Bell and Blanchard streets, just
> 
> One plans calls for a 24-story office tower and eight-story office building with 836K square feet of office space, ground-floor retail and underground parking for 836 cars. The other plan calls for a 24-story office tower and six-story office building with a 777K square feet of office space and underground parking for 778 cars. That second plan also includes a one-story retail building.
> 
> ...


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

The two towers are alternate concepts for the same block.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Miami builder turns up the heat with Seattle acquisition in white-hot Denny Triangle
Marc Stiles
Puget Sound Business Journal

A company called Crescent Heights is the latest to stake a claim to a development site in the Denny Triangle area of downtown Seattle.

On Friday, Miami-based Crescent Heights paid two different sellers a total of $18.5 million for much of the block at the northwest corner of Minor Avenue and Stewart Street. The company is planning to build either a high-rise condo or apartment project there, said Tim Foster, a Kidder Mathews commercial real estate broker who represented the Fassio family, the seller of one of the properties.

The Fassios sold a parcel at 1921 Minor Ave., where a small office building stands. To the south, Crescent bought a larger property that's now a surface parking lot from Cassieford Co. Together the properties total just over six-tenths of an acre. The purchase price works out to $660 a square foot.


Demand for property is high in the Denny Triangle where some large commercial real estate projects, including Amazon.com's future campus, are under construction. More projects are planned in the area.

Crescent has built condominium and apartment projects, office buildings and hotels in major urban and coastal cities across the country, according to its website, which shows a Seattle project would be the company's first in the Puget Sound region. Company officials could not be reached Monday.

Nearby the Crescent site a hotel/office project called Hill7 is under construction. Also planned nearby are a hotel/condo project called Daola Seattle, an office/residential project called Tilt49 and a 21-story office tower.



At least one more tower coming up the pipeline!


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

LCIII said:


> Did some snooping online and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found this on the developer's site.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

2nd & Pine update:



LCIII said:


> Havent seen this one before


Construction fence now surrounds the site. Land use permit was issued, with shoring and excavation permit expected within the next couple weeks. Start is imminent!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

tacks by ryan collects cameras, on Flickr


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

So much construction on-going and we have lots of high profile projects that are just beginning and arent visible here. Its crazy!


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Ruffhauser said:


> *204 Pine*
> 
> 
> 204 Pine by dr, on Flickr
> ...


New Pike Place Market neighbor: Luxury 40-story apartment building breaks ground

Equity Residential officials on Tuesday said they're starting construction of a 40-story luxury apartment tower in downtown Seattle at 204 Pine St.
Another developer had started construction of a hotel/condo project on this site near Pike Place Market, but work was halted when the Great Recession started and the excavated hole was filled in. Equity acquired the half-block site in 2012 for $22 million, and has operated the property as a surface parking lot.
Scheduled to be done in 2017, the 398-unit project will have studios and one- and two-bedroom apartments. Anticipated rental rates were not available.
“We believe this tower will set a new standard for luxury urban living – from our unbeatable central location, sustainable design and on-site amenities that together give residents a best-in-market experience,” Equity Vice President Bradley Karvasek said in a statement.
Amenities include a 24/7 concierge, two resident lounges, a pool and game room, a dog lounge, two club rooms with kitchen and dining space on the 40th floor and a rooftop deck. In the below- and above-grade parking garage, there will be electric-vehicle charging stations, Zip cars and bicycle storage.
The project also will have approximately 3,500 square feet of ground-floor retail. There will changing rooms for retail staff who bicycle to work.
Seattle-based Weber Thompson and a Portland architecture firm, GBD, jointly designed the project that Turner Construction will build.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Here comes ANOTHER start!



Vashon118 said:


> I went by the site this morning on my way to work and saw yellow tape and what appeared to be a sign on one of the plastic skinny cones. This is what it said:
> 
> 
> 2000 3rd Ave by planet_lb, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Wednesday, October 1, 2014, 1:51pm PDT

'Explosive growth' projected for tech tenants in Seattle office space

For months commercial real estate brokers have been buzzing about big office leases on the horizon, though details were fuzzy. On Wednesday, the picture became clearer.

Joe Gowan, a broker with JLL, said he and his Seattle colleagues expect to see "explosive growth" among companies like Twitter, Facebook, Zillow and DocuSign that are already in town.

"I would expect to see one or a couple of those names do something substantial here in the near future," Gowan said.

It's a similar story in downtown Bellevue, where JLL broker Charlie Malley said Valve Software is looking at more than doubling the amount of space it's in to more than 200,000 square feet.

Expedia, now in around 500,000 square feet of space, is looking to grow to between 700,000 square feet and 1 million square feet, Malley said.

Concur is looking for an additional 70,000 square feet of space, though Malley doesn't expect anything to happen until German software company SAP completes its $8.3 billion acquisition of the company later this year or early next.

This is good news for real estate developers who are building just over 3 million square feet of office space in the Puget Sound region. But the question remains: will the anticipated tenant activity be enough to fill up all these new offices?


The dynamics of this dilemma are unfolding in downtown Seattle at Fifth and Marion, where two rival projects – the 37-story Madison Centre and the 44-story Fifth + Columbia hotel and office project – are starting construction.

Gowan said Seattle could "certainly support one new tower," though it remains to be seen if there's enough activity to justify two.

Gowan and Malley's comments came during a conference calls when JLL released its third quarter statistics. According to the company, the amount of vacant space in Seattle is down to 11.1 percent, a level not seen since 2008. This gives Seattle the fourth lowest vacancy rate in the country behind New York City, Portland and San Francisco.

The region saw some big leases during the third quarter, with Amazon.com taking a total of 374,000 square feet in Belltown and Lake Union, Costco leasing 176,000 square feet in Issaquah and Weyerhaeuser announcing that the company will relocate from Federal Way to Pioneer Square in Seattle, where it will occupy 175,000 square feet.

The situation in Bellevue seems more dicey. That's because if Expedia and Valve do move they're expected to give back "pretty significant amounts of space" when they move out of their current offices, Malley said.

Nonetheless, landlords are "very bullish" and are building or planning to build big buildings. Trammell Crow Co. and Kemper Development have begun moving dirt at two Bellevue sites, but neither has put up construction cranes, the sign that a project is going forward. But "they'll be going up in the not so distant future," Malley said after the conference call.

Market watchers are asking the same "are the projects for real?" question in Seattle, especially at Fifth and Marion. Crews have begun demolishing old buildings and moving dirt to make way for Madison Centre and Fifth + Columbia. But neither project has erected a crane.

Steve Cook of Schnitzer West, developer of Madison Centre, said excavation for his company's project is expected to start in the fourth quarter of this year. Excavation and construction of the garage will take 10 months, he said, adding that Schnitzer West will deliver the full project.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Whoa, Nellie – Apartment developer buys site from Cornish College for 400-foot tower

Cornish College of the Arts this week sold a half-acre site next to Amazon's future campus to an apartment development company that's planning a 396-unit apartment project.

Records show that GID Development Group paid $16 million for the Seattle site at Ninth Avenue and Lenora Street. Across the street at 2030 Eighth Ave., construction is under way on another 40-story GID apartment project.

GID has applied to the city for permits to do the shoring and excavation work for the Ninth and Lenora project, which will be 400-feet tall with nearly 7,800 square feet of street-level retail and 234 stalls of underground parking. The plan, according to project architect Weber Thompson, is to design the tower to complement a triangular-shaped park that the city is planning next door at Lenora and Westlake Avenue.


Founded 100 years ago by piano teacher Nellie Cornish, the college owns other property in the area where it's headquartered. The school has emerged as a real estate player in one of the hottest real estate markets.

This spring Cornish started construction of a 20-story tower with dorm rooms and classrooms at 2025 Terry Ave. It's scheduled to be done next fall. In addition to housing Cornish students, the building will house students at nearby City University, which will lease dorm rooms from Cornish.

Kidder Mathews real estate broker Tim Foster, who marketed the Ninth and Lenora property for Cornish, said GID was the second group to take a run at the property. He wouldn't name the first. Foster marketed the property with Jeff Huntington and Lloyd Low, now with JLL. Tim O'Keefe of CBRE represented GID in negotiations.

GID is a privately held company. The two Seattle towers are GID's first in the Puget Sound region. The 54-year-old company has acquired or developed more than 60,000 residential units and 15 million square feet of commercial space, according to the GID website.





















Really want this one to go in this cycle. Fingers crossed!


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Cornish dorms update:



Vashon118 said:


> 2025 Terry Ave 2014-09-13 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2025 Terry Ave 2014-09-13 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

1900 1st ave update:



Vashon118 said:


> 1900 1st Ave 2014-09-13 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 1900 1st Ave 2014-09-13 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## NathanielW (Jun 14, 2013)

An infographic on skyscraper projects in Seattle:



NathanielW said:


> http://pugetsoundscape.com/2014/09/seattle-skyscraper-projects-infographic-september-2014/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*A look at Construction Along Lake Union's Southern Shore*


A 16:9 Look at Construction Along Lake Union's Southern Shore by AvgeekJoe, on Flickr


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

Crane forest! As much as I love skyscrapers I also like an image like that that shows low rise density.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

- dmca


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

To summarize: Our 430'+ UC list has been six projects for a while (or eight including Bellevue). It might become 11 projects in greater Downtown Seattle by sometime next month. 
--Daniels 5th & Columbia office might be starting shoring this week based on equipment onsite. They say it's full speed ahead. 
--Schnitzer 5th & Madison office is weeks into demo/removal, which could transition directly to construction or do so with a slight pause. 
--Equity Residential 2nd & Pine has started tearing up their site and has shoring equipment onsite. 
--Bentall-Kennedy 3rd & Virginia residential has fenced and parked equipment, and appears to be close to getting their revised shoring permit. 
--Path 4th & Lenora residential has demo'd and could be a few weeks from a building permit, which aligns with the November starts someone here heard from a guy onsite. 

1823, Hedreen's hotel, the condo at 2nd & Virginia, and the residential at 2101 9th are all in the building permit process, which suggests all could start this winter if they chose to. 1823 is far enough along that I wouldn't be surprised by a fall start. 

Six other highrises (around 160' or more) are also in the building permit process, and could theoretically start by winter.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Ruffhauser said:


> From todays DJC.
> 
> http://www.djc.com/news/ae/12070907.html
> 
> ...


So much for that beauty we saw from Gensler...

One last look at it.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Ruffhauser said:


> From todays DJC.
> 
> http://www.djc.com/news/re/12070908.html
> 
> ...


Another new tower.


----------



## poinc (Dec 17, 2013)

Go Seattle! ;D


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Ruffhauser said:


> From todays DJC.
> 
> http://www.djc.com/news/re/12071187.html
> 
> ...


Here comes another 440' residential tower!


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

2015 2nd Ave by LCCIII, on Flickr

Zoomed out view that shows some of the hotel going up across the street from this project that incorporates the old building currently on that site.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Ruffhauser said:


> *2202 8th Avenue drawings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Latest design http://www.seattle.gov/dpd/AppDocs/GroupMeetings/DRProposal3016464AgendaID5142.pdf


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

3rd and Lenora | 440' | 36 Stories
Martin Selig Real Estate on Tuesday unveiled early plans for a 440-foot-tall residential and office tower in downtown Seattle on a quarter block that the company bought last week.

The Seattle-based company paid nearly $16.9 million for the property at the northwest corner of Third Avenue and Lenora Street. Currently on the site are the Jewish Federation of Greater Seattle and two small commercial buildings.

Martin Selig, one of the city's most prolific commercial real estate developers, said the approximately 210,000 square feet of office will be at the base of the 36-story building with around 140 high-end apartments above. There will be two entrances, with people accessing the office space via Third Avenue and residents and their guests entering from Lenora. It will have five floors of underground parking.

The project timeline has not been set.

"I closed on the ground last Monday," Selig said, explaining it's early. The development team will start meeting with city officials in the coming weeks to set the schedule for the design review process. Perkins + Will is the architect, and Lease Crutcher Lewis the general contractor for the project that will cost around $150 million to construct.


Selig, who owns 19 office properties in downtown and the Lower Queen Anne neighborhood, said he's moving ahead with this and other projects because his nearly 3.5 million-square-foot portfolio is essentially full. The largest block of vacant space is around 50,000 square feet at the 645 Elliott building on the Seattle waterfront, and Selig said a lease "is pretty well signed." He declined to name the tenants.

In addition, Selig is planning a nearly 185,000-square-foot office project in Lower Queen Anne, and he is proposing some projects in Ballard.

The Third and Lenora development is Selig's second project with a residential use. He's also planning a 12-story luxury apartment building by Seattle's Olympic Sculpture Park.

For the Third and Lenora land, Selig paid the Jewish Federation nearly $8.5 million for its building, according to public records. Limited liability companies related to TRF Pacific of Seattle sold the other two parcels to Selig for a total of nearly $8.5 million. The total price per square foot for the land works out to $869. Some commercial developers have paid more than $1,000 a foot for land recently.


---------------


ANOTHER 440' tower...height limits are killing me!


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

araman0 said:


> Didn't want to pollute the Seattle Photos thread with this low-res picture, so it's going here instead. There were more cranes to the left and right of this photo that I couldn't capture.


Deserves to shared. Really gives an idea of the size and scope of current boom.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Height increased to 850' with 4 additional floors added.

http://seattletimes.com/html/businesstechnology/2024952784_rainiersquarexml.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Big new skyscraper planned for Second and University designed to look like a forest*





> Skanska USA Commercial Development on Thursday announced it has reached an agreement with the Samis Foundation to lease all of Samis' downtown Seattle property between First and Second avenues and University and Seneca streets and develop a large office tower.
> 
> The plan calls for an office tower with 725,000 square feet of leasable space with shops, restaurants and public spaces. The project, called 2&U, is scheduled to open in 2019, Skanska said.
> 
> The project joins a growing list of high-rise proposals in downtown Seattle, including a 77-story project at Second and Marion, a 58-story project at Fourth and Union, and a 42-story development at Third and Cherry. Construction already is starting on two competing high-rise projects at Fifth and Marion.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Seattle is booming


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Sure is!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Just did a big update of the front page overview.


----------



## RMacherat (Feb 11, 2008)

Nicely done, James.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Bond James Bond said:


> Just did a big update of the front page overview.


Luma broke ground so should be in the under construction section and you forgot 2015 2nd Ave (scroll down to midway on previous page for details and rendering).


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for updating Bond


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Matt the Engineer said:


> LMN-led team will design $1B Seattle convention center expansion
> Nov 18, 2014, 11:40am PST
> Marc Stiles
> Puget Sound Business Journal
> ...



Awesome! This is the team I was hoping for!


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

1121 Stewart St

Project has been quiet but it seems like they're still plugging away.

Chinese investment site (complete with renderings we haven't seen before that include 1200 Stewart, 1823 Minor and Tilt 49):

http://www.rich500.cn/daola.html

Screen grabs from what I can only assume is the forthcoming US website for the project:


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Ruffhauser said:


> From todays PSBJ.
> 
> http://www.bizjournals.com/seattle/...ttle+(Seattle+-+Puget+Sound+Business+Journal)
> 
> ...


Another Greg Smith Urban Vision dream project


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

*Construction boom? New report indicates Seattle's not seen anything yet*

If you think that Seattle is at the apex of construction activity, think again.
That's the takeaway of a new report about the amount of construction contracts that were award in October for future work in the Puget Sound metro area. According to Dodge Data & Analytics, contracts for office, retail, hotels, warehouses and other non-residential projects, totaled just more than $1.1 billion. That's more than five times the $219.7 million worth of deals signed in October 2013.
The staggering amount of the increase is cause for skepticism. The Business Journal reached out to officials of Dodge Data & Analytics for more information, but has not yet heard back from the company that formerly operated as McGraw Hill Construction.
During the first 10 months of 2014, contacts for non-residential projects hit more than $3.56 billion, up from more than $2.25 billion during the same period in 2013. That's an increase of 58 percent.
The non-residential category does not include public infrastructure projects, such as the highway and light-rail work, according to the Dodge Data & Analytics report.
Contracts for single- and multi-family projects in the Seattle region signed this October hit $530.3 million, up from $413.5 million in October 2013. The total number of residential contracts signed during the first 10 months of this year was nearly $3.7 billion, up 7 percent over the same period last year.
Data from a local source, the Downtown Seattle Association, are somewhat parallel to Dodge's information. More than 100 projects worth at least $1 million are under way in and around central Seattle. These projects total $3.1 billion, following on $1.4 billion in buildings completed in the last two years.
Still, the region's construction industry is not back to the peak of 2007 when, according to the state Employment Security Department, there were 101,100 construction jobs. Three months ago, the number of construction jobs in the Seattle-Bellevue-Everett area was at 79,000. More information about the region's construction industry was in an in-depth article, Inside Seattle's $5B construction boom, that the Business Journal published in October.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

2030 8th Update



Ginkgo said:


> And to borrow Geoff's term, with little brother.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

SLU Update



Vashon118 said:


> *400 Fairview*
> 
> 
> 400 Fairview 2014-11-14 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Amazon HQ Update



velciane said:


> 12/4/2014





geoffloftus said:


>


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

8th and Seneca Update



Vashon118 said:


> Cielo 2014-11-14 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Cielo 2014-11-14 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

5th and Columbia Update



Vashon118 said:


> 5th and Columbia 2014-11-07 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 5th and Columbia 2014-11-14 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Madison Centre Update



Vashon118 said:


> Madison Centre 2014-11-14 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Madison Centre 2014-11-14 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Insignia Update



geoffloftus said:


>





Vashon118 said:


> Insignia 2014-11-15 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Insignia 2014-11-15 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

204 Pine Update



Vashon118 said:


> 204 Pine St 2014-11-15 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 204 Pine St 2014-11-15` by planet_lb, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

First look at 970 Denny Way



Ruffhauser said:


> *970 Denny drawings*
> 
> 
> 970 Denny by dr, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Latest proposal: 1613 2nd Ave - 39 stories, 435', residential 



Ruffhauser said:


> *1613 2nd Avenue drawings*
> 
> 
> 1613 2nd Avenue by dr, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

This boom has already forever altered the skyline and theres still so much still under construction or just about to start that will further that impact!

Crane City, Seattle [OC] [2048x653] by sokomalone0305, on Flickr

Seattle Panoramic Skyline by Justin_Watts, on Flickr

Untitled by Benjamin Lukoff, on Flickr

20141203 5DIII Seattle WA 260 by James Scott S, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

DSC03327.jpg by Jon Olmsted, on Flickr


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Master Use Permit plan sets are up. We're talking full color dog parks, putting greens, pools and more!

1120 Denny Way

http://web6.seattle.gov/dpd/edms/GetDocument.aspx?src=WorkingDocs&id=314758

1120 John St

http://web6.seattle.gov/dpd/edms/GetDocument.aspx?src=WorkingDocs&id=314713


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

From the MUP filing:



Ruffhauser said:


> *1120 Denny drawings*
> 
> 
> 1120 Denny by dr, on Flickr
> ...





Ruffhauser said:


> *1120 John drawings*
> 
> 
> 1120 John by dr, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Starts today!

Continental Properties will break ground Friday on a 34-story apartment project in downtown Seattle at the northwest corner of Second Avenue and Virginia Street, said Claudio Guincher, the head of the Bellevue company.
The project, called Tower 12 Apartments, will have a total of 314 units, ranging from 44 studios to 12 penthouses. Just over 200 of the apartments will be one-bedrooms and one-bedrooms plus dens.
Tower 12 is the latest apartment project coming to the area by Pike Place Market. One high-rise and one mid-rise project are under construction, and a 39-story tower is set to break ground early this summer. Meanwhile, another high-rise is in the early stages of the city's approval process. Together, these developments – along with a recently completed tower– have a around 1,625 units.
Continental Properties was considering building Tower 12 as a condo project.
"I’m seeing apartment [buildings] selling for the same or more per foot than condos, with less risk," Guincher said, explaining why he's going the for-rent route.
Guincher said Tower 12 is "uniquely oriented to take advantage of views in all directions." Amenities on the 34th floor include an outdoor terrace with sitting areas and barbecues, a resident lounge, library, game room and exercise facility. There will be a media center, conference room and outdoor fireplace and barbecue area on the sixth floor. Tower 12 will have 325 parking stalls, "a luxurious and inviting lobby," Guincher said, and around 7,000 square feet of retail space.
Guincher declined to say how much Tower 12 will cost to develop. Continental Properties a year ago paid $16 million for the site, which is currently a quarter block surface parking lot. Continental is using private equity from Canada to finance the project, and has obtained construction financing from Wells Fargo.
Weber Thompson and MulvannyG2 are the design architect and architect of records, respectively, and PCL Construction is the general contractor. Greystar has been hired to manage the property upon completion.

2015 2nd Ave by LCCIII, on Flickr


----------



## CHIsentinel (Feb 7, 2006)

Meh, somewhat derivative.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Nobody called it iconic but its handsome. It will also have a great impact on the skyline as viewed from Alki.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Very pretty building!


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Very unusual floor-to-floor heights for an apartment, particularly at the top. Usually our 400' (440' to crown) buildings are 39 or 40 stories. 

In other 440' news, Potala Tower on 4th pulled out their fence and closed a street lane on Friday. They already have a land use permit but are still revising it to a new description (below). They've been on the cusp of a shoring permit for weeks, with all review completed but the final paperwork not filed. Maybe that'll be recorded online in the next few days. 

It's on 1/3 acre in the middle of a block. It sounds like they cut a level of parking, and probably saved a ton. New description: 40-story building containing 1,824 sq. ft. of ground level retail located below 339 residential units and 142 hotel rooms. Parking for 177 vehicles to be provided below grade.

More broadly, that would be three residentials at that height started this year. Also 2101 9th has been in soft demo and appears likely to get a demo permit at any moment if not already. 1812 Boren might be a couple months from a building permit (though the typically five months might be shrinking toward normal). A couple others have had building permit activity and might be going for starts in the next few months. The next 13 or so (at exactly 440') appear to be further off based on permit status.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Round 2 EDG: http://web6.seattle.gov/dpd/edms/GetDocument.aspx?src=WorkingDocs&id=344807



Ruffhauser said:


> *1613 Second Avenue drawings*
> 
> 
> 1613 Second Avenue by dr, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Major construction update:



Vashon118 said:


> Cirrus 2015-03-21 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Cirrus 2015-03-21 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> ...


1007 Stewart


geoffloftus said:


>


1823 Minor


fechang said:


> Slightly closer than Space Needle



204 Pine


geoffloftus said:


> It looks as if the bottom has been reached -- at least the south part of the hole is covered with some sort of white material, and does not look as if it will lend itself to additional digging.
> 
> Can we expect a crane soon?


1430 Pike


Vashon118 said:


> 1430 2nd Ave 2015-04-03 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 1430 2nd Ave 2015-04-03 by planet_lb, on Flickr


Amazon HQ


Vashon118 said:


> *2021 7th Ave*
> 
> 
> 2021 7th Ave 2015-03-21 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> ...


Madison Centre


geoffloftus said:


>


2015 2nd



geoffloftus said:


> The surface has been broken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Insignia


Vashon118 said:


> Insignia 2015-03-21 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Insignia 2015-03-21 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> ...


Cornish dorms


Vashon118 said:


> Cornish Commons 2015-03-21 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Cornish Commons 2015-03-21 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> ...


1321 Seneca


Vashon118 said:


> Luma Condominiums 2015-03-21 by planet_lb, on Flickr


2116 4th


fechang said:


> Nothing much happening, sadly (but new contractor signs on the fence)


1900 1st


Vashon118 said:


> Thompson Seattle 2015-03-21 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Thompson Seattle 2015-03-21 by planet_lb, on Flickr
> ...


200 Occidental


geoffloftus said:


> Urban Visions has actually started digging. Didn't believe it until I saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1812 Boren


geoffloftus said:


> Activity on the Howell Street side, and most of the rest of the block is fenced off.
> 
> Busy block!


5th and Columbia


geoffloftus said:


> A worker told me a couple of weeks ago that they'd bottom out by the end of March. Seems pretty close...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

SEATTLE | 1925 3rd | 440 feet
Development deja vu: Selig plans another high-rise project in downtown Seattle
Apr 8, 2015, 6:31am PDT

Marc Stiles
Staff Writer-
Puget Sound Business Journal

In February, Martin Selig Real Estate quietly paid $6.5 million for a small Seattle parking garage on Third Avenue across the street from Bed Bath & Beyond.
Selig declined to talk about it until Tuesday, when he said he is paying $7.5 million for the 101-year-old building just south of the garage. His plan: build an office/apartment tower up to 440 feet tall on the property at the southwest corner of Third Avenue and Virginia Street.
If this sounds familiar, that's because it is. Selig is in the early stages of developing a similar project one block to the north at Third and Lenora.
Martin Selig, one of the last of Seattle's independent developers, is on a tear. On Monday, he said his company was the winning bidder of downtown Seattle's former Federal Reserve Bank branch at 1015 Second Ave. He is rehabbing the historic building, which he acquired for $16 million, into office space.
If those projects weren't enough, he's got big office projects planned on Lower Queen Anne and Ballard, and a high-end apartment project by the Olympic Sculpture Park.
"I'm having a good time," Selig said.
He's in the early stages of working with the Seattle office of architecture firm Perkins + Will on plans for his newly acquired property across from Bed Bath & Beyond. He thinks the project will have 150,000 square feet on the bottom floors and a yet to-be-determined number of apartments above. The timing of the project has not been determined.
The price that Selig paid for the Third and Virginia land works out to $1,080 a square foot. That's $211 a foot more than his company paid for the Third and Lenora property. It's not anywhere near a record, though. In January, a Taiwanese company paid $1,597 a foot for a property at 2011 Fifth Ave.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Ruffhauser said:


> From todays DJC.
> 
> http://www.djc.com/news/re/12076412.html
> 
> ...


...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Ruffhauser said:


> From todays DJC.
> 
> http://www.djc.com/news/ae/12076484.html
> 
> ...


...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

geoffloftus said:


> To the best of my knowledge. Corrections/additions welcome (also posted on Seattle Maps thread)
> 
> *Key*
> 
> ...


A very thorough map by one the Seattle section's finest.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

The concept of the chief technology officer is gaining ground in U.S. governance, from a national CTO in Washington, D.C. to New York, Chicago and Los Angeles. At 33, Seattle CTO Michael Mattmiller is one of the youngest in the U.S. Bloomberg's Ramy Inocencio shadows the former Microsoft exec to learn how he's wiring his world in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Amazon


shiny newness by kurt schlosser, on Flickr


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

What I love even more is that both of those (including residential nearly opened on the left) have twins underway in the foreground as well. (Well, to the right in Amazon's case, out of picture, with the third not started yet)


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Amazon HQ



geoffloftus said:


>





SounderBruce said:


> Block 19 is pretty much hidden behind Block 14 from Westlake Avenue:
> 
> 
> Rufus Block 19 peeking out behind Block 14 by SounderBruce, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

The Mark (5th and Columbia)



Ruffhauser said:


> From todays DJC.
> 
> http://www.djc.com/news/co/12078883.html
> 
> ...





testdrive said:


> First time I can actually see sign of verticality from this angle :banana:


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

2015 2nd Ave



geoffloftus said:


>





Steve W said:


> Taken at 2nd Ave & Lenora St.
> 
> WP_20150711_12_58_45_Pro by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

2116 4th Ave 



geoffloftus said:


>


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

888 2nd Ave 



Ruffhauser said:


> *888 2nd Avenue drawings*
> 
> 
> 888 2nd Avenue by DR, on Flickr
> ...





jiggawhat? said:


> more renderings on Seattlepi.com


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

2nd and Pine 



geoffloftus said:


> Can't get into the alley any more.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

2030 8th Ave



geoffloftus said:


> Looks as if they're doing the finishing touches...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Madison Centre



Ginkgo said:


>


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

1933 5th Ave



Ruffhauser said:


> From todays DJC.
> 
> http://www.djc.com/news/ae/12079320.html
> 
> ...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

200 Occidental 



Vashon118 said:


> 200 Occidental 2015-07-04 by LB Bryce, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 200 Occidental 2015-07-04 by LB Bryce, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Tilt 49



geoffloftus said:


>


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

2101 9th Ave



geoffloftus said:


>


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Ginkgo said:


> Hirabayashi Place


...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

North Lot



Ginkgo said:


>


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Vashon118 said:


> *Argens Apartments*
> 
> 
> Argens Apartments 2015-07-04 by LB Bryce, on Flickr
> ...


...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Insignia



geoffloftus said:


>





SounderBruce said:


> From Lake Union Park:
> 
> 
> Insignia Towers from Lake Union Park by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

geoffloftus said:


> Inspired by a conversation with MichaelJSea at the party last night, and by his pictures, I took a stroll down through the market, then to Safeco Field and back to see what's up.
> 
> *Here's the u/c former parking lot that Michael just posted pictures of...
> *
> ...


...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

1007 Stewart 



geoffloftus said:


>


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

2nd and Pike



geoffloftus said:


> It does look as if things are on the move...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

1900 1st Ave



geoffloftus said:


> That cool exterior is starting to take shape!


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Kinects Tower



geoffloftus said:


>


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Luma



Vashon118 said:


> Luma Condominiums 2015-06-14 by LB Bryce, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Luma Condominiums 2015-06-14 by LB Bryce, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

1901 minor ave



Ruffhauser said:


> *1901 Minor drawings*
> 
> 
> 1901 Minor by DR, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

2326 6th


geoffloftus said:


> Whoa! These are quite the graphics!


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

NathanielW said:


> *June 2015 Update*
> The minimum height threshold was increased from 200' to 250', due to some buildings close to 200' not fitting common definitions of a skyscraper, such as having a larger height than width.
> 
> Removed due to completion:
> ...



...


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

Don't mind me...just dumping a few of my photos to celebrate my picture making today's banner.


Colman Dock and water taxi terminal panorama by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline from California Way by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Panoramic view of Seattle's skyline and the Ship Canal Bridge by SounderBruce, on Flickr


MV Kitsap approaches Seattle by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline panorama from CenturyLink Field by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline panorama from the water taxi by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline and Harbor Island from West Seattle Bridge by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline panorama from Seacrest Park by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Denny Triangle skyscrapers by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Convention Place Station panorama by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Convention Place Station and skyscrapers in the Denny Triangle by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Bertha TBM retrieval site by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline from Atlantic Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline from NE 45th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline from NE 50th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline from Lake Union Park by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline from Lake Union Park by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Denny Triangle skyline from Plymouth Pillars Park by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline from Cal Anderson Park by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 southbound from Rainbow Point by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline from Rainbow Point by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline and King Street Station by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline and King Street Station by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline from 12th Avenue Viewpoint by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 looking south from NE 92nd Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline panorama from CenturyLink Field by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

I like!


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Ruffhauser said:


> From todays DJC.
> 
> http://www.djc.com/news/re/12081994.html
> 
> ...


...


----------



## MarshallKnight (Feb 24, 2013)

^^ Wow, great news for Seattle. And shots fired in the race to the top on the West Coast!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Amazon towers*


DSC02045 by Steve Ginn, on Flickr


DSC02037 by Steve Ginn, on Flickr


DSC02040 by Steve Ginn, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

A sea of construction


City View DSC_0250 by Jonitron, on Flickr


----------



## joeroot9357 (Apr 4, 2016)

not following the earthquake policies really sick construction going on


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

joeroot9357 said:


> not following the earthquake policies really sick construction going on


We have strict seismic standards in the country for new construction, so I don't follow what you're saying.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

https://vimeo.com/162908443

This is missing a lot of projects, including all of the many downtown projects (some under construction already), but its the closest we have to a complete visual for all the Seattle towers proposed or under construction.


----------



## c33f (Jun 25, 2015)

*8/11 to 8/18: Pioneer Square, Downtown, Belltown, Denny Triangle Mega Update*

*Previous walks:*


2015-08-27
2015-10-05
2015-11-20 
2015-12-30 Part I & Part II
2016-02-07
2016-04-16

*Summary:*
Photos taken over the span of a week - 8/11 to 8/18

*Pioneer Square Projects:* 

(Gridiron, 450 Alaska, 200 Occidental) [MORE PHOTOGRAPHS] (8/12, 8/16-18)




























*Stadium Place Hotel & Office Tower:* 

[MORE PHOTOGRAPHS] (8/11-12, 8/16-18)










*The Mark:* 

[MORE PHOTOGRAPHS] (8/11-13)










*Madison Centre:* (8/12)










*Second & Pike, West Edge Tower:* (8/15)




























*Second & Pine:* (8/13-15)























































*Tower 12:* (8/12, 8/14-15)














































*Stratus:* (8/12-14)














































*2202 8th Avenue:* (8/12)



















*Potala Tower:* (8/14)










*Amazon Tower 2 & Domes:* (8/13-14)





































*Insignia:* 

[MORE PHOTOGRAPHS] (8/14)










*970 Denny Way:* (8/12)




























*Hedreen Hotel:* (Stalled?) (8/15)




























*924 Howell Street:* (8/15)



















*Midtown 21:* (8/15)














































*Kinects:*

[MORE PHOTOGRAPHS] (8/12-15)










*Tilt 49:*

[MORE PHOTOGRAPHS] (8/15)


----------



## testdrive (Dec 3, 2007)

The FAA just gave approval for our new tallest https://oeaaa.faa.gov/oeaaa/external/WebBlobServlet

Right now the roof height is believed to be 1029' but we are still hoping for the 1111' version, either way it will be big.


----------



## spot_skylines (Nov 14, 2016)

Alexandria Real Estate and architect CollinsWoerman presented their plans for 400 Dexter for recommendation to the design review board last night. Those plans call for the demolition of three existing single-story buildings to be replaced with a 12-story office building with 269,700 sq. ft. of office space, approximately 13,800 sq. ft. of retail and 457 below-grade parking spaces. 

Here is the construction cam of the site - https://app.oxblue.com/open/Alexandriaree/400Dexter


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

The biggest news this week is that Onni plans to start the first block of their South Lake Union housing complex in early January. This site, 1120 Denny, is two 40-story towers and 1,179 units (the second block, 1120 John, will be another 900 or so units with two shorter towers). 

Also, news this month is that Facebook has leased two lowrise office buildings in SLU and the first is now shoring. 

Other recent tower starts include the third Amazon tower (510' and 1,100,000 sf?) and Potala Tower (Around 430' with residential/hotel, which stalled for over a year with a hole and a tower crane in place). 

The WSF ferry terminal rebuild just filed for a building permit, making it a potential spring or summer start, which matches what I've heard. 

We have $70 billion in voter-approved transit coming through the three Sound Transit packages, but I won't detail that here. Several years from now one highlight will be a third transit tunnel getting started through Downtown Seattle.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

How is that Alaska Way Viaduct replacement tunnel progressing? Removing the viaduct and reconnecting the city with the waterfront is what will lead to a huge development boom there.


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

towerpower123 said:


> How is that Alaska Way Viaduct replacement tunnel progressing? Removing the viaduct and reconnecting the city with the waterfront is what will lead to a huge development boom there.


The tunnel machine is working and looking to complete the tunnel pretty soon.

The waterfront, however, will be paved over with a 100+ foot highway to accommodate all the demands that stakeholders have (2 ferry queuing lanes, bus lanes, greenery, parking, etc.), so there's no room for developing anything...not even a park.

Suggesting that we add towers to the waterfront would rile up just about everyone in the city, since there is no room left on the waterfront. The development boom will instead continue in other areas (South Lake Union, Denny Triangle, other neighborhoods).


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

The ferry lanes would just be a part of the distance. I'm not taking sides on the street concept yet but it would mostly be better than that. 

The development boom was obviously never intended for the public ROW. The areas next to it are sort of already booming, and that will continue.


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

towerpower123 said:


> How is that Alaska Way Viaduct replacement tunnel progressing? Removing the viaduct and reconnecting the city with the waterfront is what will lead to a huge development boom there.


WSDOT has a website to follow the drilling machine (Named Bertha): http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/Projects/Viaduct/About/FollowBertha

Must stress that this is just the boring machine. After it finishes digging, they still have to build the boxes for the two roadways. They have been constructing as they've gone, but there's still quite a bit to do. That being said, this is the riskiest part of the project and it will be a big sigh of relief when it finally finishes.

Edit: someone posted on the Seattle board that WSDOT has this graphic for where they are with roadway construction in the tunnel: http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/Projects/Vi...16/SR99_Interior_Structures_Report_121316.pdf

NB roadway will be build last as they need the bottom of the tunnel to run spoils removal equipment for the boring machine.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

How come nearly all those proposed and U/C towers in Seattle feature glass/metal facades?

No lime-/sand-/stone, no bricks? The classical Seattle skyscraper icon still is the 1914 *Smith Tower* with its terracotta facade. I think they should connect to it more, the skyline could need more solid stone and bricks towers.









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Smith_Tower_-_panoramio.jpg


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

That garage is disorienting.


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

They can't really connect to it, at least distance-wise, since it's in the middle of a historic district. Very strict about allowing even the smallest of new buildings.

The glass skyscrapers of today (which are a hallmark of the current architectural style and will probably be appreciated as such in the far future) are more energy-efficient and maximize the amount of sunlight let into the building. That's a pretty huge factor for a large client looking for offices.

I don't see many non-glass/steel/concrete towers proposed/under construction in other cities, so why should Seattle be any different?


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Some other updates: 

The 41-story Nexus condo at 1806 Minor just got its land use permit and appears to be days away from a shoring permit. There are zero condo highrises underway in Seattle right now despite the explosive growth in rental apartments, because our laws discourage condos. Getting one started (if it starts) would be great news. 

The 1120 Denny job I wrote about hasn't started yet, but they've inched closer to a shoring permit. I'm optimistic for a February start. 

The convention center expansion (basically a freestanding second convention center a block from the existing one) has announced a September start. This will be a bit bigger than the existing one, and allow the two to alternate events so we can handle twice as many conventions, or sometimes one larger one. 

The small University of Washington campus in South Lake Union is starting its #6 building. This campus is biotech etc. related to the other organizations in the neighborhood. (On the main campus a couple miles north, construction is always hot and heavy...right now that includes Computer Sciences II, Life Sciences, a big vivarium, a central plant, the new Burke Museum, multiple dorms...)

I counted housing underway in greater Downtown, basically the CBD or within a 15 minute walk. It was 8,000 units. I'll have to do an updated count for the entire boom to-date but it'll be around 23,000 units.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

SounderBruce said:


> They can't really connect to it, at least distance-wise, since it's in the middle of a historic district. Very strict about allowing even the smallest of new buildings.
> ..
> I don't see many non-glass/steel/concrete towers proposed/under construction in other cities, so why should Seattle be any different?


By "connecting to the Smith Tower" I was speaking architecturally. Seattle has a solid profile, but it'd definitely profit from more "warm" classical architecture, as it's a rather chilly place with more and more of seemingly cold and sterile random glass towers.

Seattle could take some inspiration from *early skyscrapers*.

Or you let dreams fly by looking at some New Classical architecture. Or with the supertall projects of NY.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Mark* | Downtown

Official website: http://www.themarkseattle.com

Project facts


Address: 501 8th Avenue


Status: Topped out


Developer: Daniels


Architect: ZGF


Office: 528,000 s.f. (49,053 sqm)


Hotel: 184 rooms


Height: 660ft (201m)


Floors: 43


February 22:


_1000826 by cadreseattle, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Denny Centre* | Denny Triangle

Project facts


Address: 2014 Fairview Avenue


Status: Approved


Developer: Bosa


Architect: ZGF


Residential: 442 units


Retail: 10,000 s.f. (929 sqm)


Height: 440ft (134m)


Floors: 41


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*425 Fairview Avenue North* | South Lake Union

Project facts


Address: 425 Fairview Avenue N


Status: Under construction


Developer: Justen/Greystar


Architect: Weber Thompson


Residential: 433 units


Retail: 9,500 s.f. (883 sqm)


Height: 300ft (91m)


Floors: 24


March 4:



geoffloftus said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*McKenzie Apartments* | Denny Triangle

Project facts


Address: 2202 8th Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Clise


Architect: Graphite


Residential: 447 units


Retail: 7,367 s.f. (684 sqm)


Height: 446ft (136m)


Floors: 39


March 12:



geoffloftus said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*2031 3rd Avenue* | Belltown

Project facts


Address: 2031 3rd Avenue


Status: Proposed


Developer: Martin Selig


Architect: Perkins + Will


Residential: 330 units


Office: 187,000 s.f. (17,373 sqm)


Retail: 7,000 s.f. (650 sqm)


Height: 440ft (134m)


Floors: 36


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*West Edge Tower* | Downtown

Project facts


Address: 1430 2nd Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Urban Visions


Architect: Olson Kundig


Residential: 339 units


Retail: 13,553 s.f. (1,259 sqm)


Height: 440ft (134m)


Floors: 39


March 12:



geoffloftus said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*625 Boren Avenue North* | South Lake Union

Project facts


Address: 625 Boren Ave N


Status: Proposed


Developer: Vulcan


Architect: Graphite


Residential: 79 units


Office: 313,500 s.f. (29,125 sqm)


Retail: 8,260 s.f. (740 sqm)


Height: 186ft, 84ft (57m, 26m)


Floors: 14, 6


Rendering:


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

The last post is three city blocks. The two on the right have leased their offices to Google, about 600,000 sf. They have about 150 apartments as well combined. They appear likely to start this spring. The third block hasn't gone very far in entitlements, and has so far been planned as primarily residential (as the other two were before Google).


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Nexus* | Denny Triangle

Official website: http://nexusseattle.com

Project facts


Address: 1806 Minor Avenue


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Burrard


Architect: Weber Thompson


Residential: 374 units


Height: 440ft (134m)


Floors: 41


March 14:



geoffloftus said:


> Ok, the actual breaking of ground hadn't taken place when I swung by, but all the celebratory elements were certainly in place!



Rendering:


----------



## _Tello_ (Mar 2, 2017)

Beautiful city !!


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Madison Centre* | Downtown

Project facts


Address: 505 Madison Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Schnitzer West


Architect: NBBJ


Office: 746,041 s.f. (69,309 sqm)


Retail: 7,828 s.f. (727 sqm)


Height: 530ft (162m)


Floors: 37


March 12:


Madison Centre 2017-03-12 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

All those glassy boxes... Someone build a stone-cladded tower with classical features like setbacks for Seattle, finally! The city starts to look as bland and uninspiring as Vancouver. :colbert:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*9th & Thomas* | South Lake Union

Official website: http://urbispartners.com/property/9th-thomas

Project facts


Address: 234 9th Avenue N


Status: Under construction


Developer: Urbis


Architect: Olson Kundig


Office: 152,769 s.f. (14,193 sqm)


Retail: 11,859 s.f. (1,102 sqm)


Height: 156ft (48m)


Floors: 12


March 25:


DSCN7466 by Geoff Loftus, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Amazon Campus (Block 18)* | Denny Triangle

Project facts


Address: 2205 7th Avenue


Status: Proposed


Developer: Amazon


Architect: Graphite


Office: 388,800 s.f. (36,120 sqm)


Height: 270ft (82m)


Floors: 16


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*624 Yale Avenue North* | South Lake Union

Official website: http://624yaleapt.com

Project facts


Address: 624 Yale Avenue N


Status: Under construction


Developer: Blume


Architect: GGLO


Residential: 206 units


Retail: 1,800 s.f. (167 sqm)


Floors: 9


March 20:


DSCN7422 by Geoff Loftus, on Flickr



DSCN7418 by Geoff Loftus, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

A lot of these are 440'. The city's going to have a very stubby, plateaud skyline if this keeps up.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Or often in the 420' to 430' range...they can do habitable space for residential uses up to 400' in sizeable areas, with an extra 10% for architecture, mechanical, and amenities...some use it all, some don't. 

Three more residentials of that height are breaking ground basically this week on the north edge of Downtown -- the two-tower 1120 Denny project and the one-tower Nexus condo at 1808 Minor. The first two started drilling shoring this week, and the second is tearing up the parking lot this week and had its ceremonial groundbreaking recently. 

That makes 16 residential towers in the 398-440' range and and 7 commercial 499 to 660' range in the current boom for downtown, plus a couple just short of 450' in Bellevue.

The north side of Downtown does risk a flat top. Many of the 40-story residentials are in the same area. Other areas have different heights. Also, legislation this year might give a lot of the current 400/440' and 500/550' areas an additional 10%, and some projects appear to be looking at that. All with massive fees of course. 

PS, commercial uses in many zones don't get the same height. The latest Amazon example is an example that's zoned to allow 440' housing but 240' commercial including strict FAR limits as well. 

Bellevue is also getting a 450' flat top, but they should raise the limit to 600' for a small area this year, and at least one job appears likely to take it.


----------



## buildemtall (Dec 3, 2011)

Manitopiaaa said:


> A lot of these are 440'. The city's going to have a very stubby, plateaud skyline if this keeps up.


Very true ... IF Seattle was flat.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*210 Wall Street* | Belltown

Project facts


Address: 210 Wall Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: AvalonBay


Architect: Ankrom Moisan


Residential: 275 units


Retail: 10,000 s.f. (929 sqm)


Floors: 24


March 31:



mhays said:


> They were actively drilling this morning. It's underway.



Rendering:


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

Sterlyng65 said:


> Is Seattle ever gonna built the tallest tower? I can’t remember the name of it.


4th and Columbia tower. Its kinda stuck in development limbo. We're still eagerly awaiting news.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Denny Centre* | Denny Triangle

Project facts


Address: 2014 Fairview Avenue


Status: Excavation


Developer: Bosa


Architect: ZGF


Residential: 437 units


Retail: 9,325 s.f. (866 sqm)


Height: 440ft (134m)


Floors: 41


October 14:


DSCN8935 by Geoff Loftus, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*2+U* | Downtown

Official website: http://2andu.com/

Project facts


Address: 1201 2nd Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Skanska


Architect: Pickard Chilton


Office: 665,000 s.f. (61,781 sqm)


Retail: 18,000 s.f. (1,672 sqm)


Height: 527ft (161m)


Floors: 38


October 10:


DJI_0380_T by C K, on Flickr


DJI_0384_T by C K, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The M* | U District

Project facts


Address: 4700 Brooklyn Avenue NE


Status: Under construction


Developer: Field


Architect: NBBJ


Residential: 227 units


Retail: 5,495 s.f. (511 sqm)


Height: 240ft (73m)


Floors: 24


October 15:


IMG_3355 by Geoff Loftus, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*First Light* | Belltown

Official website: http://firstlightseattle.com

Project facts


Address: 2000 3rd Avenue


Status: Approved


Developer: Westbank


Architect: James KM Cheng


Residential: 459 units


Office: 115,408 s.f. (10,722 sqm)


Retail: 5,644 s.f. (524 sqm)


Height: 484ft (148m)


Floors: 48


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*F5 Tower* | Downtown

Official website: https://themarkseattle.com

Project facts


Address: 801 5th Avenue


Status: Near completion


Developer: Daniels/Stockbridge


Architect: Zimmer Gunsul Frasca


Office: 528,000 s.f. (49,053 sqm)


Hotel: 189 rooms


Height: 660ft (201m)


Floors: 47


14 October:


DSC_3033_T by C K, on Flickr


DSC_3028_T by C K, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Amazon HQ (Block 21)* | Denny Triangle

Project facts


Address: 2200 7th Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Amazon


Architect: Graphite


Office: 834,430 s.f. (77,521 sqm)


Retail: 25,990 s.f. (2,415 sqm)


Height: 376ft, 124ft (115m, 38m)


Floors: 24, 8


October 10:


DJI_0417_T by C K, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Civic Square* | Downtown

Project facts


Address: 601 4th Avenue


Status: Proposed


Developer: Bosa


Architect: James KM Cheng


Residential: 520 units


Height: 629ft (192m)


Floors: 57


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Building Cure* | Denny Triangle

Project facts


Address: 1920 Terry Avenue


Status: Topped out


Developer: Seattle Children's Research Institute


Architect: Aedas/Flad


Medical, lab and research space: 540,000 s.f. (50,168 sqm)


Height: 213ft (65m)


Floors: 13


October 20:


Building_Cure_10.20.2018 by Z P, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*333 Dexter Avenue North* | South Lake Union

Official website: https://www.333dexter.com

Project facts


Address: 333 Dexter Avenue N


Status: Under construction


Developer: Kilroy


Architect: Miller Hull


Office: 582,000 s.f. (54,070 sqm)


Retail: 15,000 s.f. (1,340 sqm)


Floors: 12


October 14:


IMG_3304 by Geoff Loftus, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Amazon HQ (Block 20)* | Denny Triangle

Project facts


Address: 2100 7th Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Amazon


Architect: NBBJ


Office: 1,100,000 s.f. (102,193 sqm)


Height: 535ft, 129ft (163m, 39m)


Floors: 37, 8


November 4:


DJI_0601_T by C K, on Flickr


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

geoffloftus said:


> *Here are all skyscrapers that completed construction or are currently under construction in Central Seattle, during 2018. They are ordered by start date, from earliest to latest.
> 
> The top picture shows the rendering of what the project will eventually look like
> The bottom left picture shows the project site as of approximately a year ago
> ...


...


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Rainier Square Tower* | Downtown

Official website: http://www.rainiersquare.com

Project facts


Address: 1301 5th Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wright Runstad


Architect: NBBJ


Residential: 208 units


Office: 725,000 s.f. (67,355 sqm)


Hotel: 160 rooms


Retail: 92,000 s.f. (8,547 sqm)


Height: 846ft (258m)


Floors: 59


March 17:


03172019-24 by Matthew McQuilkin, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*1200 Stewart Street* | Denny Triangle

Project facts


Address: 1200 Stewart Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Westbank


Architect: Henriquez


Residential: 1,051 units


Retail: 152,172 s.f. (14,137 sqm)


Height: 484ft, 484ft (148m, 148m)


Floors: 44, 44


June 22:


DJI_2962_T by C K, on Flickr


DSC_1988_T by C K, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Ovation* | First Hill

Project facts


Address: 1101 8th Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lennar


Architect: Perkins + Will


Residential: 565 units


Retail: 1,300 s.f. (121 sqm)


Height: 330ft, 330ft (101m, 101m)


Floors: 32, 32


June 14:


DJI_2839_T by C K, on Flickr


DSC_1896_T by C K, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*555 108th Avenue NE* | Bellevue

Official website: https://vulcanrealestate.com/Properties/555108th.aspx

Project facts


Address: 555 108th Avenue NE


Status: Proposed


Developer: Vulcan


Architect: NBBJ


Office: 980,000 s.f. (91,045 sqm)


Retail: 40,000 s.f. (3,716 sqm)


Height: 600ft (183m)


Floors: 42


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Emerald* | Downtown

Official website: https://www.theemeraldseattle.com

Project facts


Address: 1613 2nd Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Daniels


Architect: Hewitt


Residential: 265 units


Retail: 4,600 s.f. (427 sqm)


Height: 434ft (132m)


Floors: 39


August 19:


DJI_3417_T by C K, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Yale & Harrison* | Cascade

Project facts


Address: 330 Yale Avenue N


Status: Approved


Developer: Unico


Architect: Perkins + Will


Office: 200,000 s.f. (18,581 sqm)


Retail: 1,500 s.f. (139 sqm)


Floors: 9


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Westbank Frye* | First Hill

Project facts


Address: 707 Terry Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Westbank


Architect: Perkins + Will


Residential: 488 units


Retail: 7,600 s.f. (706 sqm)


Height: 330ft, 330ft (101m, 101m)


Floors: 32, 32


July 9:


707 Terry Ave 2019-07-07 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*1121 Stewart Street* | Denny Triangle

Project facts


Address: 1121 Stewart Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Sandhu


Architect: Third Place


Residential: 50 units


Hotel: 179 rooms


Retail: 4,158 s.f. (386 sqm)


Height: 182ft (55m)


Floors: 16


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Onni South Block* | South Lake Union

Official website: https://www.onnislu.com

Project facts


Address: 1120 Denny Way


Status: Under construction


Developer: Onni


Architect: Chris Dikeakos


Residential: 1,179 units


Retail: 28,118 s.f. (2,612 sqm)


Height: 440ft, 440ft (134m, 134m)


Floors: 41, 41


February 2:











(@cloudcityman)


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*1916 Boren Avenue* | Denny Triangle

Project facts


Address: 1916 Boren Avenue


Status: Design review approval


Developer: GZI


Architect: Gensler


Residential: 612 units


Retail: 2,519 s.f. (234 sum)


Height: 482ft, 179ft (147m, 55m)


Floors: 44, 15


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Westbank Frye* | First Hill

Project facts


Address: 707 Terry Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Westbank


Architect: Perkins + Will


Residential: 488 units


Retail: 7,600 s.f. (706 sqm)


Height: 330ft, 330ft (101m, 101m)


Floors: 32, 32


February 25:











(@c33f)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*CitizenM Pioneer Square* | Pioneer Square

Project facts


Address: 60 Yesler Way


Status: Demolition


Developer: CitizenM


Architect: Concrete


Hotel: 216 rooms


Floors: 9


February 27:











(geoffloftus)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Ovation* | First Hill

Project facts


Address: 1101 8th Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lennar


Architect: Perkins + Will


Residential: 565 units


Retail: 1,300 s.f. (121 sqm)


Height: 330ft, 330ft (101m, 101m)


Floors: 32, 32


February 25:




















(@c33f)


Rendering:


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

I'll tell you why I love the projects on this page.

Onni south block: This will be the most housing units on one city block in Seattle, at either 1,079 or 1,179 depending on the document. It's an oversized block but it's only 80% of it, surrounding a small park. South Lake Union west of Fairview (main street on the right) is probably too office-focused (heavy on Amazon), so it'll help balance that out, probably with people who can walk to work.

1916 Boren. Visually cool. Also this will be one of the last projects in an immediate neighborhood that will be hugely dense, with five or maybe six blocks having multiple 400'+ residential towers within a 500-foot radius. This block is also awaiting a 44+44-story residential with 1,000 units across the alley, plus a 10-story building going up on the corner. The top five blocks totaling about 9-10 acres will have well over 5,000 units. Probably common in New York but a first for Seattle.

Westbank Frye. Named for the Frye Art Museum on the lower left whose parking lot it replaced (they're getting some parking in the building). The south-center part of First Hill has always been poor and underused. This is changing quickly, and this project is a significant part of that.

CitizenM hotel. This was a parking lot along the now-demolished Highway 99 Viaduct. The rebuilt surface street will be the front door to the city. A hotel will help liven it up a little. It'll also fill a gap in historic Pioneer Square.

Ovation. This is on First Hill too. It's a major walking route from the CBD to the hill and was a parking lot since forever, belonging to the concrete church across the street. It's about 400 feet from the core CBD and should be densely used. PS the church on the same block is now a renovated "town hall." The vacant 20% of the block will be a park built by the developer.


----------



## odurandina (Dec 7, 2015)

^^Yep: This is how you do it.
Email this snapshot of Seattle to the Marty Walsh........
Despite being a top 7 or 8 boomtown, there are exactly (2) buildings currently proposed in Boston taller than 100m.
1. Central Wharf: 600' facing massive pushback from environmental groups and 
2. 125 Lincoln St: 370' getting sharp pushback from Rose Kennedy Greenway activists.... 
A nimby travesty.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Bosa Development Begins Construction on Transformative New 57-Story Mixed-Use Residential Tower in Downtown Seattle.


















Bosa Development Begins Construction on Transformative New 57-Story Mixed-Use Residential Tower in Downtown Seattle￼ - The Registry


Bosa Development, 339 Cherry, Downtown Seattle Association, Seattle, James KM Cheng Architects




news.theregistryps.com




*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Waterfront Park 

The future Waterfront Park will span 20 acres along Seattle’s downtown shoreline. A constellation of lush, open public spaces linked together by a pedestrian-oriented promenade, Waterfront Park welcomes and encourages the public to come together. *

From dynamic open spaces with free, rotating activities and events, to coastline habitats for learning and exploration, to peaceful landscaped seating areas for a natural respite from the urban hustle and bustle, Waterfront Park has something for everyone. Stretching from the Pioneer Square to Belltown neighborhoods, Waterfront Park reactivates Seattle’s exceptional urban shoreline, creating a new public place that reconnects the city to its surrounding natural environment.













































Waterfront Park — The Project







waterfrontparkseattle.org


----------

